# Why I foot my carbon arrows!



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

I know you've been at this for a day or two BW so really this is for the newer folks. Even with a footing like in the video, ALWAYS check carbons, especially if they have gone off into parts unknown and may have taken a hit, (like running into a cement block) The shaft may LOOK fine, but they can get splits down the sides. A footing does NOT guarantee "No Damage." Check and flex your carbons. And woodies too!


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Bender said:


> I know you've been at this for a day or two BW so really this is for the newer folks. Even with a footing like in the video, ALWAYS check carbons, especially if they have gone off into parts unknown and may have taken a hit, (like running into a cement block) The shaft may LOOK fine, but they can get splits down the sides. A footing does NOT guarantee "No Damage." Check and flex your carbons. And woodies too!


:thumbs_up

Ray :shade:


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

I have never had a carbon break at the tip like that when I have killed deer - they have always broke a good 10 inchs in or more when they break. I guess maybe If I was shooting at solid objects I might want that extra weight at the end to save my arrows - but since I shoot into soft targets - I think I am good. And Bender is right - I would suspect that impacts like those in that video would be weakening the shaft big time and that it would be dangerous to shoot arrows that have been shoot into concrete.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

BLACK WOLF said:


> Here's a great video I found while surfing youtube.
> 
> It's exactly why I foot my carbon arrows.
> 
> ...


Moral.... Buy Beeman..... :grin:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Bender said:


> I know you've been at this for a day or two BW so really this is for the newer folks. Even with a footing like in the video, ALWAYS check carbons, especially if they have gone off into parts unknown and may have taken a hit, (like running into a cement block) The shaft may LOOK fine, but they can get splits down the sides. A footing does NOT guarantee "No Damage." Check and flex your carbons. And woodies too!


Truth is, we should be probably be checking our arrows after every shot. In my case... shooting at concrete is definitive... :grin:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

For many of us....bowhunting includes more than just hunting deer. Some of my favorite animals to hunt are rabbits and squirells....and arrows equiped like this are in-valuable for me otherwize I would be going through arrows left and right.

Where I live also makes it a necessity. It's not called the Rockies out here for nothing :wink:

The weight added to the ends is almost negligable. I think they weight around 3 to 5 grains for a 1/2" piece of aluminum and I install them before I bareshaft tune.

It also helps to save my arrows on pass throughs I get when the arrow passes through the animals body and hits the ground.

All arrows should be checked for damage....especially carbon.

Since I started doing this...damaged arrows have decreased to one in maybe 100 shots...while stump shooting or small game hunting when it used to be about 1 in every 10.

I honestly can't remeber the last time I damaged an arrow after footing them.

Ray :shade:


----------



## maufenkamp (Dec 21, 2011)

I just avoid shooting concrete slabs.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

maufenkamp said:


> I just avoid shooting concrete slabs.


But you don't need to if you foot them....LOL

Now I can shoot anything I want :wink:

Ray :shade:


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

Good thing I don't hunt concrete. Heard it hard to cook right. (Pun intended)


----------



## maufenkamp (Dec 21, 2011)

BLACK WOLF said:


> But you don't need to if you foot them....LOL
> 
> Now I can shoot anything I want :wink:
> 
> Ray :shade:


Good point, that'd wind up saving me a fortune in bag targets over time... hmmm...


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

I foot all my MFX and Axis arrows, and I still can't shoot into concrete, metal, rocks or really hard woods without breaking them.....must be because of the sissy weights I shoot.........


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I use the collars (footings) from 3Rivers. Ray couldn't be more right about saving money! Stumping used to be almost painful. No real addition of weight either, barely 5 grains. I don't think I've shot an unfooted carbon since I started


----------



## SaskBushMan (Apr 22, 2006)

If you stump or small game hunt or heck even bug game hunt you will save arrows by footing them.


----------



## Forrest Halley (Jul 24, 2011)

voodoofire1 said:


> I foot all my MFX and Axis arrows, and I still can't shoot into concrete, metal, rocks or really hard woods without breaking them.....must be because of the sissy weights I shoot.........


So sissy weight shooters should just not bother with footing? I wondered if my CarbonTech Safaris would be indestructible after that, but I'm not liking my chances. I'm not in the mood to screw one of those up. I'd do it to a Black Mamba, but they shoot so well.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I wasn't hunting concrete but I was shooting at a leopard taking down an African Antelope at a R-100 event and I hit the steel rod in the leg of the Antelope and it drove the tip 4 inches back into the shaft which was shattered. I guess I needed one of those footsies! BW, I enjoyed that video tho, always a learning expierance with you!


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I love how much more energy the footed shafts retained. They knocked that slab on it's side wih authority. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

It looks like the Beman arrow also has a footed collar at the nock end. I hope that prevents the nock end from splitting.

Also, It appears the field points are the same diameter as the aluminum sleave. I would image this would be needed to minimize the tendency for the sleeve to work its way up the shaft after repeated shots into a foam or carpet target.


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

Forrest Halley said:


> So sissy weight shooters should just not bother with footing? I wondered if my CarbonTech Safaris would be indestructible after that, but I'm not liking my chances. I'm not in the mood to screw one of those up. I'd do it to a Black Mamba, but they shoot so well.


On the contrary, foot away!!....we sissy shooters just need to quit shooting concrete, rocks and anything metal.....and for future reference shooting a [email protected]" bow with a 900gr. footed arrow at a 3" hole in a steel target at 25 yards ...can and will shower you and those around you with pieces of arrow if you miss the hole......second attempt will send them running......gotta love the smoker round,lol,lol.


----------



## casterpollox (Apr 7, 2010)

I want to see that !


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

biblethumpncop said:


> I love how much more energy the footed shafts retained. They knocked that slab on it's side wih authority. Thanks for the tip!


Another great observation and reason to foot our arrows :thumbs_up

In the unfortunate event of a deer moving or a bowhunter's shot being slightly off....this retained energy may pay off when the arrow comes in contact with heavier bone.

Ray :shade:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

biblethumpncop said:


> It looks like the Beman arrow also has a footed collar at the nock end. I hope that prevents the nock end from splitting.


Yes...that's what it's intended purpose is for.



biblethumpncop said:


> Also, It appears the field points are the same diameter as the aluminum sleave. I would image this would be needed to minimize the tendency for the sleeve to work its way up the shaft after repeated shots into a foam or carpet target.


If a person glues the sleeves on with more attention to detail...there is no longer a tendency for the sleeve to work it's way up the shaft.

I personally use JB Weld on mine and use some of the glue as a filler to make the transition from sleeve to arrow more gradual and smooth. Besides locking the sleeve in place better...it makes the arrows easier to pull out of targets.

Ray :shade:


----------



## Forrest Halley (Jul 24, 2011)

voodoofire1 said:


> On the contrary, foot away!!....we sissy shooters just need to quit shooting concrete, rocks and anything metal.....and for future reference shooting a [email protected]" bow with a 900gr. footed arrow at a 3" hole in a steel target at 25 yards ...can and will shower you and those around you with pieces of arrow if you miss the hole......second attempt will send them running......gotta love the smoker round,lol,lol.


You have got me thinking about it...first one to get a decent scratch on it gets footed fore and aft.

Anybody know if there are tungsten or titanium tipped field points?


----------

